# Fuckin Sprained Ankle!!!



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

ok so last thursday i got in an epic ass shootout with the japanese mafia and after i killed them all some midget drove over my foot with his mini.

what actualy happened? i failed a kickflip on a big ass 8 (skateboarding at a indoor park cuz i couldnt go out to the hill)

the doctor told me no riding for 3 weeks but i was wondering if you guys have ever sprained an ankle and how long it took to heal well enough to ride.
thanks guys its been 2 days and im already dying to hit the slopes again!!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn, that really sucks.
Ankle injuries aren't fun. You should have wore snowboard boots, you wouldn't have sprained an ankle.


----------

